# Golf Bag????



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

I am very new to golfing and I am looking to buy a used or new bag on Ebay. I am not sure whether to get a stand bag or cart bag. I can se myself both walking and using a carts sometimes. Any advice?? Thanks very much


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the stand bag works well when riding or pulling a cart


----------



## CRCS_Varsity (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are going to be walking some of the time I would definatly go with the bag with arm straps (can never remember the difference.) The ones that just have a handle are a big pain in the butt to carry when walking....UGH

CRCS_Varsity


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I have the stand bag works well when riding or pulling a cart


THe stand bag has the plastic stand(legs) right? Do they come off. What happens when you right in the cart? They just stay on? THanks


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

horsegoer said:


> THe stand bag has the plastic stand(legs) right? Do they come off. What happens when you right in the cart? They just stay on? THanks


mine are metal legs and I leave them on. now you've got me tinking if they do come off, any how it woks for me


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd go a stand bag. I played with a cart bag for ages when I started and it was bulkly to handle we walking the course.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The are a wide variety of stand bags. Some are larger and carry more, while some are so small you wonder how they could hold 14 clubs. 

I have a Titleist stand bag that has plenty of room for clubs and a real good sized ball pocket. It's got a couple pockets on the outside large enough to hold my rain jacket and some snacks. The umbrella goes on with the usual loop and sliding barrel to tighten it. I've used it to walk and to ride with no problems at all. I'd say it's about medium sized as stand bags go.

One thing I did was to create a one strap system on it. The dual strap systems force you to hang the bag across you on only one side. I like to change back and forth.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

broken tee said:


> mine are metal legs and I leave them on. now you've got me tinking if they do come off, any how it woks for me


I need typing and spelling lessons... must be the Geelong twang I'm picking up


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - Have you ever looked closely at the things your spell checker suggests when it runs into a word like Geelong? You might think the spell checker knows it's a place. Nope... One of the things mine suggested as a replacement was Kleenex. 

All the teasing we do aside, if we didn't know Luke, how would we ever have heard of Geelong? I think it's cool.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the only way we can play golf. Look at the shots we take at one another. :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol it suggest kleenex thats funny. It's amazing the places that you get to know about from the people you meet. Although I hope all people form Utah aren't like Bob....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Utahns aren't like me, I have all my teeth, don't drive a minivan, only one wife, jell-o is not food its desert and I drive a hell of lot better than they do (vehicles) which seems to mess them up. they get the ticket I don't and I drink coffee in the morning and play golf on Sundays. I'm BOB! the model of a perfect Utahn:headbang:


----------

